
China says Xinjiang has 'boarding schools', not 'concentration camps' - ilamont
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-parliament-xinjiang/china-says-xinjiang-has-boarding-schools-not-concentration-camps-idUSKBN1QT1E4
======
AnimalMuppet
Yeah, just like boarding schools, except for the part where they've got the
majority of the population in them, not just the students, and except for the
part where _they can 't leave_.

~~~
sexy_seedbox
Boarding schools, with Chinese characteristics.

